# Pinarello LungaVita



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

New Pinarello single speed:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/07/pinarello-lungavita.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They say it will come in red and white...I'd like to see that


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wow, that's a big fat meh... d/os are reminiscent of an old cannondale 2.0... or a leader


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Just for you Dave.


Dave Hickey said:


> They say it will come in red and white...I'd like to see that


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

merckxman said:


> Just for you Dave.



I really wish you didn;t do that sweet


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm more interested in Pinarello's other model: http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/07/pinarello-lungavita.html


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

It looks like someone went over a nice steel bike with a steamroller. I'd love to see it in a nice thin steel version.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ditto that.....I'll take that model anyday


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

ya know, the rear dropouts look to set up kind of like the old c/dale 2.0.


----------



## jldickerson3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's really just a standard 6061 aluminum frame with a nice paintjob and Pinarello's name on it. I would have to know how much they are charging for it. Anything more than $5-700, and people are getting robbed. My guess though, is it's priced around a $1-1200. For that somebody should buy some leader frame and get it custom painted. It will be the same thing.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

jldickerson3 said:


> Unfortunately, it's really just a standard 6061 aluminum frame with a nice paintjob and Pinarello's name on it. I would have to know how much they are charging for it. Anything more than $5-700, and people are getting robbed. My guess though, is it's priced around a $1-1200. For that somebody should buy some leader frame and get it custom painted. It will be the same thing.


Go to the site and check out the weld quality. Smooth as buttah.

Also, its price is specifically stated to be sub-$1K.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My caad5 cannondale ss has welds like that - all I need is some pinarello decals!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

jldickerson3 said:


> Unfortunately, it's really just a standard 6061 aluminum frame with a nice paintjob and Pinarello's name on it. I would have to know how much they are charging for it. Anything more than $5-700, and people are getting robbed. My guess though, is it's priced around a $1-1200. For that somebody should buy some leader frame and get it custom painted. It will be the same thing.


My take also. Considering that virtually all of Pinarello's production (including the top-of-the-line Prince) has gone to Taiwan, what you're getting is an ubiquitous tig-welded aluminum fixie that may be finished at a level higher than average but you'll be paying a premium for those Pinarello decals.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

looks like a langster. not a bad thing, but not special either.

does the italian chick come with the bike?
Damn, I gotta visit Italy again!


----------

